# Newb car cover question



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

It seems my new place is too close to the ocean, and there's some serious salt spray going on at night. I really don't want to have to wash it every day, so I am thinking a car cover is the ticket. What are some of the things to look for when buying a cover, and what are some covers that you guys use and like?


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I have the Wolf Evolution IV cover for mine, heres the link to it.

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?autofilter=1&part=WLF-152-49030&N=700+115&autoview=sku

If it's windy where you are, you should probably pick up a locking kit for it too, i got one for about $10 at the parts store.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, it's super windy. I am actually a full two blocks away from the beach, but the gusts carry that stuff a long way. Thanks for the head's up on the locking kit, I didn't know such a thing existed!


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's the cover I got for my QSM GTO:

http://www.autoanything.com/car-covers/60A1929A0A0A2069501.aspx
it's on sale, too. Hasn't scratch the paint after 9 months usage.

Here's a tip: Occasionally, we have strong afternoon winds in the SF bay area and I've had the cover blown off even with the locking cable on.
There's a small gap between the rear bumper cover and a plastic deflector below it. It runs between the exhaust tips. I wrap the cover's lower elastic part between the exhaust tips and the bumper cover and into the small gap.


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

spend the extra money and get one that is custom fit too, it's worth it :seeya:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Make sure the car cover can breathe.... I have a Noah custom fit car cover, although I haven't used it yet I will at some point. I believe I paid just under 200 for it and it came with a cable lock.*


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

*car cover*

I live near the ocean so I keep my car covered all the time in the Summer and then I store it in my garage for the winter.
Get a good 4 layer cover, don't be cheap on one. You want a cover with UV protection, breathable and washable,, go to Carcovers direct, or Autoanything of PFYC parts for your car.com


----------

